# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  14 Marsi dita e verës.

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Sic Po E Shikoim Po Afron Dhe Dita E Veres 
Ku Do Shkoni Per Marshim Diten E Veres 
Dhe Me Ke Do Shkoni Me Familjet Apo Me Shoket E Shoqet 
Tuaja Si Njeher E Nje Kohe Qe Na Vinte Edukatoria Dor Per Dore 
Dhe Per Dy Ne Rjesht Dhe Ikinim Benim Marshim Ne Diten E Veres 
Dhe Mos Me Thoni Se Shumica Do Iki Ne Elbasan Pasi Elbasani E Feston
Me Shum 


Dhe Dicka Tjeter Jam Kurioz Cfar Do Pergatisni Per Dit Vere 
Pasi E Dim Te Gjith Qe Ballokumet I Bejm 

Pershembull Un Kur Isha Ne Shqiperi Na Benin Ballokume Byrek Me 
Isellera Vez Te Zje Qe Te Banim Me Te Car Me Shoket Kush I Thyheshte 
Veza I Mernim Vezen Dhe Mistra Te Zjer 

Dhe Per Emigrantet Ha Ju Ka Mar Malli Ta Festoni 
Ne Shqiperi Diten E Veres

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

po dita e veres esht me 21 e di une...ua ca na bone na jep nji cap mer hahahaha...
e ca do pregatis une une pune ate dite ..po shkoj nga mami pastaj ajo do ket bo ndonji gej te mire hahaha

----------


## mia@

Dite e veres vetem ne Elbasan festohet bukur per mua.Dua nje ballokume nga dora e elbansallinjve te forumit.

----------


## Enii

> Dite e veres vetem ne Elbasan festohet bukur per mua.Dua nje ballokume nga dora e elbansallinjve te forumit.


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/...ed4b3fc6_m.jpg

Kjo eshte per ty Hon .. jo per gje po jemi mikpritesa shume .

----------


## mia@

> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/...ed4b3fc6_m.jpg
> 
> Kjo eshte per ty Hon .. jo per gje po jemi mikpritesa shume .


Rrofsh Enii per mikepritjen.

----------


## Dorontina

Dita a Pranvesres asht me 21 Mars por ajo qe thot bim me duket e kam pa ne Tv asht dita e pranveres apo e shtazve per ta dal ne natyr^^e apo dita e fushes , une keshtu e kam pa ne TV..

----------


## Erlebnisse

LoL Dorontina sa shpjegim te bukur, dita e shtazve per te dal ne natyre...

Ne fakt quhet "Dita e veres" :breshka: ur isha e vogel, me kujtohet qe, qe ne mengjes nenat tona pregatisnin disa pako me bollokume, veze, arra e gjera te mira e ua shperndanin femijeve qe vinin te paret ne shtepi, pastaj ne me te vegjelve na vendosnin "verore" neper duar ne forme byzylyku e qe i mbanin deri sa prisheshin, per muaj me rradhe. Me vone shkonim me familjet tek "Parku Rinia" ku takonim shume te afer e njerez qe njihnim dhe ne mbasdite shkembenim vizitat me miqte tane. 
Ndoshta sot tradita ka ndryshuar e kjo feste eshte bere pothuajse e pergjithshme, por gjithsesi bukuria e magjia e asaj qe une mbaj mend nuk mund te zevendesohet asnjehere as me koncertet e medha e as me grupet artistike qe mund te arrijne nga jashte vendit sado zbavitese qe te jene per momentin... 

Shkurt dita e veres, perfaqeson diten qe njerezit mund te pastrojne shtepite apo te ndryshojne duke lehtesuar dicka ne vend te veshjeve te trasha dimerore, xhaketa e kemisha e me rradhe. Pastaj eshte Feste e duke qen se merr shkas nga qyteti jone i jep nje gjalleri mese te vecante vendit ne krahasim me cdo feste tjeter!

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Gezuar 14 Marsin

----------


## riza2008

Gezuar diten e Veres! Gezuar!.........................

----------


## kryenece

Ne 21 mars eshte ekuinoksi i pranveres ose me sakte nata barazohet me diten ( kane te njetin nr oresh).
 Ne 14 mars festohet dita e veres, dita kur natyra gjallerohet e merr jete pas dimrit. Veroret mbahen nje muaj e pastaj (sic thosh e ndjera gjyshja ime) lihen ne nje dege trendafili e vjen dallendyshja e i con ne det, kjo qe femija te kish shendet. Eshte nje zakon (tradite) i lashte pagan e megjithate ka bukurine e vet. Per mua ska dite vere qe te mos kem ballakume e verore  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## mia@

> Ne 14 mars festohet dita e veres, dita kur natyra gjallerohet e merr jete pas dimrit. Veroret mbahen nje muaj e pastaj (sic thosh e ndjera gjyshja ime) lihen ne nje dege trendafili e vjen dallendyshja e i con ne det, kjo qe femija te kish shendet. Eshte nje zakon (tradite) i lashte pagan e megjithate ka bukurine e vet. Per mua ska dite vere qe te mos kem ballakume e verore .


Edhe une e kam bere kete. E mbaja veroren ne dore gjersa te shikoja dallendyshen e pare, pastaj e lija te ballkoni siper nje vazoje me lule ta merrte dallendyshja. 
Ju uroj te gjitheve Gezuar Diten e Veres!

----------


## ARKIA

14 Mars (alla turka dt 1 mars) na thoshte komshia turke ne Shqiperie eshte *dita e veres per muslimanet.*
20 Mars dita e pare e Pranveres per amerikanet.
21 dite(12 ore-22 nate 12 ore) Mars eshte sic e percakton *kryenece* .
1 Mars eshte dita e pranveres kalendarisht (alla frenga).
Ne kristianet me 1 Mars vendosim (veroret), nuk kemi ndonje festim te vecante per kete dite.
Zakoni e do qe fillimi "nderrimit te gjakut" dikton kujdes ne diatrofi, me pak ushqime te renda me permbajtje dhjamore, sa me pak proteina, mishra, vajra, bulmetra etj. Bile edhe feja e mbeshtet kete mendim, te pastrimit te gjakut nga dimri i renduar  me ushqime te pasura ne proteina dhe yndyrna.
Gezuar!
Per pak harrova, nuk rekomandohet perkufizimi i Rakise e cila vetem te mire te sjell ne organizem, eshte tmerri i mikrobeve.
Gezuar!

----------


## eagle_black

I Uroje Gjithe Anetareve Te Forumit Gezuar Diten E Veres

----------


## Izadora

i uroje te gjithve Gezuar diten e veres......................

----------


## eagle_black

> i uroje te gjithve Gezuar diten e veres......................


flm izadoragjithashtu edhe ty gezuar dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire sot gezuar gezuar diten e veres

----------


## xfiles

dita e veres tek ne festohet me 1 mars,(dita e pare e pranveres)
prandaj duke i uruar elabasonllinjve gezuar festen ju lutna shume te mos na e beni feste kombetare sepse perveç shqiperise se mesme nuk festohet gjekundi.

----------


## pryll

1 marsi osh me kalendarin julian mër dak. ju atje në jug keni ngel akoma në dhjetor të 1912 kur Shqipëria kaloi me kalendarin gregorian. 1 marsi ishte dita e parë e vitit për romakët e mrapa dhe binte tamom për ekuinoks, kur ndrrohet stina, dmth me kalendarin e sotëm 21 mars dhe festimet fillojn që i javë para, secila krahinë ka i ditë të caktume. 14 mars, 15 mars, 16 mars etj deri më 21 - i javë

mjaft bot si të indinjum kot më kot, gjith krahinat shqiptare e festojnë ditën e verës javën deri ditën e ekuinoksit. se ashtu e festoshin ilirët!

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

*o bim o hajdut 



Gezuar Festen Te gjithve 


suksese ne jete e ku te doni o popull*

----------


## [Perla]

Te pakten nje feste pa ngjyrim fetar  :shkelje syri: 

Kohe teper e bukur keto 2 dite  :buzeqeshje: 

Gezuar te gjtheve , shpresoj qe pranvera pervec se te shkrije akujt e te lulezoje natyren , tju ngrohe edhe "zemrat" ! Gezuar !

----------


## [Perla]

Duket se Tirana e ka konkurruar denjesisht dje Elbasanin, ne Diten e Veres. Turma te medha njerezish kane shetitur deri ne oret e pasdites ne bulevard, duke shijuar diten e ardhjes se pranveres, pa pranine e automjeteve. Me se shumti, te gjithe njerezit jane perqendruar ne bulevardin "Deshmoret e Kombit", duke mos e prishur terezine, as kur pergjate segmenteve te unazes kalonin autobuse urbane, apo automjete te tjera. Per te pakten nje dite te vetme, qytetaret kane lene menjane punet apo detyrimet e tjera, duke ia kushtuar 14 Marsin, ose Diten e Veres, vetes se tyre dhe femijeve. Dhe ndihen shume te lumtur qe e kane bere kete.

*Fluksi
*
Qindra e mijera persona kane zbarkuar drejt Bulevardit "Deshmoret e Kombit" per t'i dhene nje dimension tjeter fundjaves se tyre. Pasi kane lexuar me vemendje programin qe premtonte bashkia, ata e kane vendosur menjehere se ku do ta kalonin diten e djeshme. Me e forte, kjo deshire ka qene nder vajzat dhe grate qe vinin nga periferia. Maria 31-vjecare thote se, ditet e shenuara kur organizohen aktivitete te shumta, jane te vetmet mundesi per te dale. "Une jetoj ne Koder-Kamze, jam e papune dhe nuk dal zakonisht. Dal vetem kur ka ndonje feste te shenuar si Dita e Veres, 1 Maji, apo 28 nentori. Por, ka edhe dite te tjera kur mblidhemi me kusherinjte dhe dalim", rrefen Zana. Ne fakt, kesaj here eshte e shoqeruar nga nena e saj, e veshur me kostumin popullor te Mirdites. Jo vetem Maria eshte fatlume kur ka festa te tille te mireorganizuara. Shume bashkemoshatare te saj kane nxjerre nga garderoba rrobat me te bukura, or te shijuar Diten e Veres, duke u lutur me kete rast qe te kene vetem mbaresi ne familjet dhe jetet e tyre. Ndersa djemte kane cakerritur syte teksa modele te projektit "Pasarela" kane sfiluar para spektatoreve.

*Tregtaret*

Edhe keta kane qene mjaft fatlume, pasi te ardhurat e tyre kane arritur kulmin ne nje dite te vetme. Manushaqja, e cila pretendon se i ka bere vete ballokumet ne shtepi, thote se ka pasur fitime te majme. "Edhe pse une nuk kam qene e vetmja qe kam shitur ballokumen, qe eshte embelsira tipike e kesaj dite, serish fitimet kane qene te medha", thote Manushaqja. Ajo rrefen se secili ka fatin e vet dhe se Dita e Veres eshte me e preferuara per te dhe tregtaret e tjere, pasi shitjet jane te medha. Por, duket se keta tregtare jane konkurruar nga disa amvisa tiranase te cilat kane ofruar gjelle dhe gatime te llojllojshme per te pranishmit. Edhe projekti "Te lindur per te lexuar" duket se ka pasur impaktin e vet. Vera, shitese ambulante librash thote se dje, nuk ka pasur nevoje t'u lutet njerezve qe te pakten "t'i hidhnin nje sy" librave qe ajo kishte per te shitur. "Nuk kisha nevoje, sepse sot, klientet ishin te paret qe i kerkonin", thote Vera. Te gjithe kane mbresa pozitive. Nje tregtar embelsirash ka shitur shume te tilla, nje librashites ka arritur te grumbulloje me shume te ardhura se disa dite bashke, femijet kane lodruar pa u bertitur njeri. Sa shume begati duket se do te sjelle vera...


*Vodafone feste ne tapetin e kuq*

Ne nje nga festimet me te bukura shqiptare te vitit, Vodafone nuk mund te mos ishte pjese e tij, duke dhuruar momente te vecanta kenaqesie dhe argetimi per qytetaret e Tiranes. Kjo kompani mirepriti dje Diten e Veres, me nje shfaqje spektakolare organizuar ne qender te qytetit, ne uren e madhe te Bulevardit "Deshmoret e Kombit", me nje skene te dizenjuar nen tapetin e kuq, dhe me qindra flutura shumengjyreshe qe lidhnin 2 pjeset e ures se madhe.


*Liqeni*

Nisur nga fluksi i madh i qytetareve qe kane zgjedhur ta festojne aktivisht Diten e Veres, te gjitha vendet kane qene te mbushura plot. Keshtu, edhe Kodrat e Liqenit kane qene te preferuara nga ciftet apo familjaret, per te kaluar disa momente, per te bere nje shetitje apo per te ngrene nje dreke.


*Simbolizimi*

Dita e Veres simbolizon zgjimin nga gjumi dimeror dhe rilindjen e gjithe natyres dhe shpirtit njerezor. Dhe ne vertete, kjo duket se ka ndodhur edhe ne kryeqytet gjate dites se djeshme ku gjithe qytetaret por edhe persona te ardhur nga rrethet, kane festuar dhe argetuar deri ne oret e pasdites.

_Koha Jone_

----------

